# GAINS ON TBOL



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hay All

I am about to start a 6 week course of TBOL at 50mg a day, I am just wondering if anyone can give me some info about the gains I should achieve.

Currently I weigh around 97 to 98kg (214lbs) and I am 6.4 I eat right 6 meals a day with around 180 to 250g protein a day.

Just curios to what I will achieve in this time I train only three days a week on upper body only as I ****ed a disc in my back in september and I still cant work legs cause of it but I am quite fine to work uppper body flat out.

Mon Chest and Tri

Wed Back and Bic

Fri Delts, traps and forearms

anyone info would be great appreciated

Cheeers


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

You should be getting more protein than that for a start at your height and weight imho.

300g norm, 350g - 400g when on your tbol cycle.

As for gains expected, couldnt really say on a tbol only cycle.

One of my friends is running tbol on its own @ 50mg ED and he is up about 6lb in 3 weeks so far, lean gains too.

but, not training your legs is a big mistake mate, i really wouldnt go on cycle if you cant.

You really want a bit upper body with sparrow legs? (AKA: Pub Bodybuilder)

Surley you can do things like leg extensions, hamstring extensions, uphill walking etc, etc?

Gaining weight isnt all about just protein either, you need your carbs and fats right too.

Again, I really would advise against doing any cycle untill you can train legs as your missing out on two MAJOR exercises (Squats and deadlifts)


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hay Paul

Cheers for the pay out about my poor little sparrow legs  I was doing legs when I blew my back.

I seriously cant dont anything related to them exercise except for maybe some walking but I aint able to jog or run, lift or squat as I have two disc that are buldgin in my lower back and they are pinching my Sciatic nerve so I still unable to even sit with my legs flat on ground and back against a wall  cant even get close to touching my toes when I bend over with out really intense pain. I am right doing my upper body though aslong as I used a lumber support on my lower back when lifting.

I am in physio and looking at a finding a good Ciropractor (dont no of anyone in london by any chance) plus I have been gettting massages but nothing is helping they reckon I may need surgery but even that aint a guarantee fix.

Total downer this back has been over the last 6 months.

I am still keen to build my upper with this course and my legs were still alright from when I was doing them before injury.

Cheers for the help mate I will try and up my protein intake just finding it hard to get it in I eat this at moment

Meal 1. Oats with banana and honey (big ass bowl)

Meal 2. 60g whey isolate

Meal 3. Chicken and Rice

Meal 4 Chicken and Rice

Meal 5 MRP

Meal 6 PWO 60g of whey isolate

Meal 7 500g steak and pound of potatoes

Meal 8 Weight Gainer Shake

Any info or adjustments to what I am eating if you think I need them I would greatly appreciate the advice.

Cheers


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, I suffered with my legs too mate.

I was aiming to complete in the same show as Tom this year, but have been unable to get the size into my legs.

A few years back I had a triple operation on my left quad, which had to be packed every day for 13 weeks and left me out of training for almost 20 weeks, and not able to train legs at all for about 40 weeks.

During this time, I dropped from 16st'ish down to 13 stone.

I gradually got back upto scratch, coming back at 17st 2lb and getting some good size back into my legs, and then I went and also ****ed my lower back.

This put me out of training for 3 weeks, and not being able to go 100% in the gym for about 3 or 4 months and again, not being able to squat or deadlift during this period and again dropped to 15st 10lb ish

Im back on track now, weighing in at 17st 5lb and back squatting and dead lifting fine for the past 5 months and uphill walking most days for 20 - 30 minutes on my tredder.

Legs and calves are responding well and im getting good compliments from the gym, so fingers crossed, as long as I dont get another injury i`ll be on stage at the end of the year.

My diet at the moment is:

7.00am - Extreme Pro Mass + Scoop Extreme Pro Whey (60g c / 70g p)

8.00am - 100g Oats + Scoop Extreme Pro Whey (70g c / 40g p)

10.30am - Brown Rice + 200g Tuna (70g c / 50g p)

1.00pm - 100g smash + 300g Tuna (70g c / 75g p)

3.00pm - Extreme Pro Mass + Scoop Extreme Pro Whey (60g c / 70g p)

5.00pm - No-Explode (BSN)

5.30pm - Train

6.45pm - Cardio + Abs

7.30pm - Extreme Pro Mass + Scoop Extreme Pro Whey (60g c / 70g p)

9.00pm - 100g Smash + 200g Chicken (70g c / 50g p)

10.30pm - MRP Bar or similar (30g c / 30g p)

Works out around 500g Carbs and 455g Protein.

Prolly 50g or so of fat plus I supplement with about 10g Fish Oils and 10g Udos.

Also use CellMass (CEE Blend)


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Mickus, I have suffered very similiar Injury to you, the pain was Incredible, I actually cried a few times of pain, I too was offered an operation, but I knew too many people who had it, and it did not work, one guy in particular it actually made his pain and movement worse.

Again you are Intelligenmt to seek Advice, and Chiropractor they seem too be good, I am not trying to put downers on anything, but Back Injuries can last for years/Life, I still have mine over 10 Years Later, nothing as bad as it was, it did heal by itself about 70% better, but it made me too scared to go heavy on Squats and Deadlifts.

You will not get anyone more Knowledgable than Paul is, so I would listen to him 100%, and get this fixed/Healed first maybe even before you start to take this, it is onl;y my opinoin, but remember you have goit the rest of your life in front of you, you are best to sort this the now, before it gets worse, trust me.

I really wish you well with your back Recovery, and what ever you choose to do.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers lads for the advice I greatly appreciate it!

I will take what has been said on board and make some changes to my diet plus look at getting my back sorted with some more physio and chrio and a few masssages see I cant get this Sciatica to leave me alone, physio was saying I am looking at a 2 year recovery and it will never be full healed, I am in the same boat as you steve   such a down having back problems.

Being 6.4 doesnt help either, use to be like 80kg you can only imagine how ****ing stick thin I was LOL can only laugh at it now.

If either of you lads have any more ideas for my back let me no I would love to find to hear cause anything that can help I will appreciate.

So over taken anti inflamitries every 8 to 12 hours to keep the sciatica at its minimal 

Cheers once again for the help guys


----------



## memnock (Jul 19, 2010)

Wish I was the Rep for Extreme Pro Mass -


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

memnock said:


> Wish I was the Rep for Extreme Pro Mass -


----------

